# Gabe Koerner vs. ILM 2009 Enterprise



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Remember Gabe Koerner's Enterprise....

It was larger, and the windows matched the increased size..the pic is below.

Part of the problem with the Nu Enterprise is that the windows are exactly the same as the TMP refit. I wish they scaled the windows correctly. If the Nu Enterprise is indeed as large as the numbers are saying then the windows should have looked like Gabes....

*Also, when the shuttle carrying Kirk flys under the pylon of the warp engine when leaving the ship yard you can see the rec deck windows on the back of the saucer...looks like a 300 meter ship! You can also compare the people on the ground to the secondary hull. Those rec deck windows would have to be just huge.*


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I like Gabes better.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> I like Gabes better.


Me too, I like JJ's but Gabe's captures the look better.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I originally thought that this would be the Enterprise used in the current film.I will buy a model of JJs Enterprise when it comes out as a kit but I too like Gabes Enterprise better.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ive been hoping for a kit of the Koerner version since it first appeared on the web.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

I didn't like Gabe's at first, but after we got the JJPrise, I found myself wishing it was Gabe's after all.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

They are both beautiful designs, IMHO.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I actually like Gabe's better as well, but I liked it when it was first published. I remember many messages in this forum slamming it as well. However, I still like this design.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah, it was one of those "careful what you wish for" things that came true!


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Gods I wish someone would come out with a model of Gabe's version

*THAT* I'd buy in a heartbeat - JJPrise can sit on the shelf forever, far as I'm concerned


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I like the JJprise, but it isn't my favorite (actually the refit followed very closely by TOS E are my favorite), but Gabe's I would have liked better.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Gabe's shows a sense of style and proportion. I wouldn't put it in the TOS era it looks to advanced. I would make it the 1701-F.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Gabe's version much better. The design shows that he had a certain amount of reverence for the original design. The only part of his design that I'm not keen on is the Navigational Deflector dish - it has a bit of a "Borg-like" feeling to it and looks out of place.

If only we'd had a choice....

Bryan


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I remember a time when it was Gabe's design that was thought of as ugly. 

The new Enterprise will be accepted soon enough.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Exactly--I really like Gabe's ship a lot, but I can recall a number of posts describing it as Koerner's "abomination"...to some people any Enterprise design they don't like is just one step away from the Holocaust.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

jbond said:


> to some people any Enterprise design they don't like is just one step away from the Holocaust.


I remember thinking that about the Enterprise-D, when TNG first started on television back in '87. It was so bizzarely shaped and way too big, it could not be called Enterprise in my book for about a year. Then the model came out and I had to have one.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

jbond said:


> Exactly--I really like Gabe's ship a lot, but I can recall a number of posts describing it as Koerner's "abomination"...to some people any Enterprise design they don't like is just one step away from the Holocaust.


While I agree w/you to some degree about some folks' comments on the "Koerner-prise" and now "JJ-prise", let's please be respectful of the opinions of others, even if they differ from our own. That tends to lead towards the usual comments that quickly evolve in to open-sniping warfare.

That being said, I, too, wish that they'd gone with Mr. Koerners rendition of our beloved _Enterprise_. To my thinking, it looks more like what a "possible alternate timeline" woulda/coulda/shoulda looked like. I don't exactly hate the JJ-prise, as I feel in the context of the movie it seems to "fit", but still would have preferred something a bit less "bulky" looking/feeling.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

TGel63 said:


> I didn't like Gabe's at first, but after we got the JJPrise, I found myself wishing it was Gabe's after all.



I'm with you... I don't like either design as a _replacement_ for the 1701, but as a _successor,_ I'd rather have Gabe's


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

That particular rendition of Gabe's ship is very reminiscent of a cover of James Blish's novelations of Star Trek TOS, maybe #9. Not sure, a very long time ago. The lighting and general shape evoke the memory pretty strongly.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I wish the JJPrise were a lot closer to Gabe's too, but, what are you going to do? At 48, I'm not sure I'm in the prime demographic for the movie...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry, but Gabe's design vibes too Steampunky for me. 

One of the few things I _like_ about the Abrams design is the extent to which its surface detailing manages to remain reasonably simple and uncluttered. 

After the busy, greebly-festooned, migraine-inducing visual fussiness of the Ent. E, _this_ Trekkie was ready to get back to a less-is-more approach with regard surface detailing.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

I like Gabes better too, when I see the new one I see the 50's with fins.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> I remember a time when it was Gabe's design that was thought of as ugly.
> 
> The new Enterprise will be accepted soon enough.


I'm finding that this statement applies to me as well. At first, we rebel against change, then later come to accept it. I had a hard time getting my head around the Enterprise E at first. I'm going through the same process with the new one. It's only taking longer because it's supposed to be THE Enterprise with no bloody A, B, C, D, E or J (to paraphrase Mr. Scott). That raises the bar a bit in everyone's minds.


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I have to admit, I like Gabe's design. With a little smoothing out, it would have made a worthy movie Enterprise. There are some things about her that he really got right!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Gabe's design is cool but I'm not crazy about the overlapping sculpted look. The ILM Enterprise has some of that too but overall I like it better in this matchup. I prefer clean gracefull lines for the Enterprise. The TOS ship has all that making it so majestic and asthetically pleasing to look at.

I also like this artists revised JJ Refit Enterprise versions too:



















Check out his site's gallery (http://madeinjapan1988.deviantart.com/gallery/) for hi-rez detailed views for his JJ Enterprise Refit Revisit 1 and JJ Enterprise Refit Revisit 2.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

newbie dooby said:


> Part of the problem with the Nu Enterprise is that the windows are exactly the same as the TMP refit. I wish they scaled the windows correctly.


I've come to accept the 2009 Enterprise for what it is, but this is one of the issues that still bothers me (the other is the warp nacelles being too close together, but that's merely an aesthetic preference). Actually, the 2009 Enterprise take so many design cues from the Refit that I wonder if anyone involved with the new film even knew there _was_ a television series in the 60s.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Actually, the 2009 Enterprise take so many design cues from the Refit that I wonder if anyone involved with the new film even knew there _was_ a television series in the 60s.


Well, they didn't find those uniforms in the movies ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

I'll have to go along with what Carson said about Koerner's version. It's a little too busy for me, as is the Ent-E. In my eyes, though, its design is a logical evolution of the NX-01. As to the JJ-Prise...it's growing on me. I don't have a problem with the concept of a larger ship, but, as others have said, the visual cues on screen just don't support it.

Chuck


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Gabe got a lot of things right, but that "seethru" warp core is every bit as tacky as the recently exhibited "disco-prise" at W'Fest


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

cbear said:


> As to the JJ-Prise...it's growing on me. I don't have a problem with the concept of a larger ship, but, as others have said, the visual cues on screen just don't support it.


I don't know. Look at this picture I've attached from a screencap someone did. The bridge window opening is tiny in comparision (note that there are recessed borders around the sides) to the saucer and TMP shaped module above! Plus there are side windows from the rooms to the right and left of the bridge set. This bridge sits forward of center and into about half the same hull shape and is a deck below as compared to how TMP bridge fit, further reinforcing that this new ship is said to be 2357 feet long.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Between the two designs I prefer Gabes much more. It is fussy but it has far better 'balance' overall. To me the fussyness looks like they were evolving technology but they did not have it perfected or buttoned up yet. The Refit was a radical change in engineering styles and it looks good to have a transitional ship before it.
The NuEnterprise has some good elements but the secondary hull throws off the whole design. I do like how the Dorsal saucer pylon sweeps back along the top, but the shape of the secondary hull is too swept and far forward.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

The membership may enjoy this also; I don't know who the artist is but
it's a good example of blending the TOS and the refit. Already working up
a version of this for when the 1/1000 of the refit is released.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Between the two designs I prefer Gabes much more. It is fussy but it has far better 'balance' overall.


I agree with regard to the overall shape. I'm just sick of the boiler-plated Old Ironsides look. The designers of the new Enterprise really dialed down the surface clutter, and it's about time IMO. Pity about the wonky profile.


----------

